# Road Trip



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of hitting the road sometime durring the first week of December.

What about ENP for some bug free fishing?

Or a hunting trip?

What would you like to do?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Let's go snipe hunt then ENP next year in January.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

What about Pine Island in December?

West Coast Guy's how is it then ?
How is Bert's that time of year?


----------

